# MAIL envoi groupé



## mary2607 (20 Juin 2009)

Je souhaite voir le nom du groupe apparaître lorsque j'envoie des mails à un groupe défini par une BAL dans mon carnet d'adresses. Je ne sais pas comment changer "DESTINATAIRES INCONNUS" par le nom du groupe ? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2009)

bonjour

pas très clair
1- dans le carnet y a pas de BAL mais des groupes
2- dans Mail si tu tapes le début d'un nom de groupe , le nom complet est proposé et tu valides 
3- terminé


----------



## mary2607 (20 Juin 2009)

Effectivement, je n'ai pas dû être clair.
Voici une copie :

    Exp :   groupe "mary2607"
    Objet :     ESSAI 
    Date :     20 juin 2009 08:40:03 HAEC
    À :     Destinataires non révélés: ;

Je souhaite avoir le nom du groupe qui s'affiche également dans A : ... au lieu de "Destinataires non révélés"


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2009)

Attends là il y a une grosse mega confusionnitude 


un groupe n'est jamais expéditeur
l'expediteur c'est toi


----------



## mary2607 (20 Juin 2009)

Merci de ta réponse.
Effectivement, l'envoi se fait en mon nom et adresse perso :

Exp : Moi :  "mary2607"
    Objet :     ESSAI 
    Date :     20 juin 2009 08:40:03 HAEC
    À :     Destinataires non révélés: ;

Je n'ai pas de réponse quand à cette demande :
Je souhaite avoir le nom du groupe qui s'affiche également dans A : ... au lieu de "Destinataires non révélés"

Comment faire ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2009)

ben il suffit de lire l'aide Mail !

Si TU as réglé pour ne *pas* révéler les adresses  c'est ce qu'il apparait 
 chaudement recommandé

 - ca limite les chaines de spams
( tous ces gens qui ne savent pas nettoyer une réponse et  fowardent-renvoyent ensuite des messages avec des listes monstrueuses d'adresses  en clair, et comme il y aura un PC verolé parmi les destinataires , booom , toutes les adresses seront sur liste de spammeur)

- c'est plus discret et du savoir vivre es correspondance ( untel n'a pas à connaitre les autres destinataires , ca ne le regarde pas)

par contre si tu souhaites que cela soit visible ( ce que je deconseille)
cocher l'option ( preferences Mail/rédaction)


----------



## mary2607 (20 Juin 2009)

Ok merci, c'est effectivement ce que j'ai fait.
Maintenant, comment faire apparaître le nom du groupe à la place de "destinataires inconnus" ? Est-ce possible ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2009)

et pourquoi?
tu as choisi cette option de cacher , pour les autres
A rédaction tu as cliqué le nom de groupe ( donc tu sais ce que tu cliques)
et en archives tu as la liste des destinataires en clair ( pour toi)


----------



## Ben.grim (26 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir Pascal (je vois que tu es connecté malgré l'heure tardive),

Désolé mais je souhaite exactement faire la même chose que mary2607, à savoir :

- envoyer un mail à trois membres d'un groupe appelé "Les trois mousquetaires" (groupe créé dans Carnet d'adresse)
- qu'à réception, les adresses n'apparaissent pas
- MAIS que le nom du groupe figure bien, lui, à la place de cet incongru "Destinataires inconnus"

Ce devrait être simple, d'autant que l'aide de Mail prévoit ce cas de figure :

"Voici comment masquer les adresses électroniques :

Choisissez Courrier > Préférences, cliquez sur Rédaction et décochez la case « Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses ».

Désormais, lorsque vous adresserez un message à un groupe, *seul le nom du groupe s'affichera*". 

Ce qui ne marche pas, "Destinataires inconnus" s'affichant à chaque fois : bug ????

Ce n'est pas pressé mais si toi ou quelqu'un pouvait donner un élément de réponse, ça serait sympa ...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2009)

attention car je crois qu'il a malentendu





> , cliquez sur Rédaction et décochez la case « Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses ».
> 
> Désormais, lorsque vous adresserez un message à un groupe, *seul le nom du groupe s'affichera*"


c'est 2 choses

1- chez toi 
fais le test
avec- sans cochage
dans un cas c'est le nom du groupe qui apparait dant TON champ d'adressage en redaction
et tu dois cliquer un menu contextuel pour faire aparaitre les adresses en clair ( etendre le groupe)

dans l'autre cas une fois validé le nom du groupe les adresses apparaissent toutes seules


2- en face
quand j'envoie en  CCI  , la personne recoit un email mais selon les logiciels et  services
- aucun destinataire
soit unknown recipient , destinataires inconnus etc
je viens de retester sur des adresses à moi j'ai les 3 cas


dans l'autre c'est les adresses du groupe
-
_edit _
et je viens de me rendre compte d'une autre chose

1- j'ai fait un test avec un groupe nommé " test adresse"
et
en envoi avec adresse option pref mail  adresse non affichées

j'ai des erreurs   etranges
exemple dans un cas il y a bien le nom test adresse

dans un autre le message est arrivé mais avec 
envoyé à test@XXXXX et adresse@XXXX

(XXX etant un domaine absolument pas dans mes contacts)

et je remarque qu'un des messages envoyés en CCI a été REtitré par un des services  ***SPAM***(suivi du titre de mon message )

c'est une manie de certains services selon des critères divers
( parfois pour indiquer du vrai  spam , parfois parce que y a  champ A vide , parfois par accident)

perso quand j'envoie du cci souvent je mets ma propre adresse dans le champ A
ca limite la casse ( et en face c'est une double indication que c'est de moi)

( ici


----------



## Ben.grim (26 Juillet 2009)

Oui, je viens de refaire les essais, je crois que nous arrivons aux mêmes conclusions :

* Lorsque la case est décochée, de mon côté je vois le nom du groupe s'afficher tandis que le destinataire ne verra que "Destinataires inconnus" ou "Unknow recipient".

* Toujours en partant d'un groupe du carnet d'adresse, si on coche la case, , ce sont les différents membres qui apparaissent dans le champs "À :" lors de la rédaction du mail. Ils s'affichent de la même façon chez les destinataires.

- en CCI,  "undisclosed recipients" apparaît chez chaque destinataire (c'est également valable quand la case est cochée).

*Donc, en aucun cas le destinataire ne peut voir le nom du groupe (défini dans le carnet d'adresse) s'afficher*.

C'est bien ça Pascal ? La fatigue se faisant sentir :sleep:, peux-tu confirmer s'il te plaît ?

Bonne nuit si tu vas te coucher, sinon bon courage 

é_dit -> je viens de prendre connaissance de ton complément -> même si c'est bancal, tu es tout de même parvenu à avoir le nom "Test adresse" à destination ... Impossible chez moi !!! _


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2009)

relire mon post
( t'as de la chance que je sois en tchatt avec tokyo au lieu de dormir)

ca dépend aussi des services 
dans certains services c'est le nom du groupe qui apparait ( en A pas en CCi naturellement puisque le i de cci c'est pour invisible)

flemme de faire une saisie ecran mais je t'assure dans un des cas j'ai le nom du groupe
----
par ailleurs faut pas se braquer là dessus

 la plupart des gens ont l'habitude de recevoir ce genre d'intitulé  "Destinataires inconnus" ou "Unknow recipient".


----------



## Ben.grim (26 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ...par ailleurs faut pas se braquer là dessus
> 
> la plupart des gens ont l'habitude de recevoir ce genre d'intitulé  "Destinataires inconnus" ou "Unknow recipient".



Ben ouais mais c'est moche ! (ne te mets pas en rogne ).

En farfouillant, je viens juste de trouver *cette discussion* (comme quoi ...), je n'en suis qu'au début mais le sieur GraphiqueDesign semble bien avoir fait le tour de la question niveau expérimentation.

Nota : ne figure pas dans la liste "Discussions similaires" (c'est pas grave, il est vraiment tôt).


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2009)

j'me mets pas en rogne
 la convention forum pour la rognitude c'est poster en capitales
(caplocks = hurler)
or ce n'est pas le cas
---


> En farfouillant, je viens juste de trouver *cette discussion* (comme quoi ...)


atta atta , 
tu veux dire que y a une recherche macg?
qui permet de trouver des sujets existants voire d'y poster plutot que créer un fil qui disperse les aides?

mais pourquoi personne m'a rien dit!


( je precise , je suis connu auprès de certains comme pascalformac dégaineur du  " déjà traité  fais une recherche et relance un fil plutot que créer un fil qui va disperser l'aide"  )


----------



## Ben.grim (26 Juillet 2009)

Hé-hé ! C'est qu'on prend vite de mauvaises habitudes sur ce site ! 

Je suis arrivé ici suivant la logique :

- Une recherche,
- un fil de discussion récent correspondant pile-poil à ma propre interrogation,
- dans la boucle, un redoutable pascalformac connu pour être parfaitement documenté, à cheval sur la fonction recherche et de surcroît en ligne à une heure tardive ...

J'avoue, j'ai présumé trop vite que Mary2607 et toi aviez fait déjà le tour de la question, rien d'engageant dans "Discussions similaires" (ceci-dit je n'avais pas poussé plus loin). Et j'avais déjà passé du temps à rechercher globalement une solution sur le net + essais divers.

Mais bon, t'as vu, même si la solution reste nébuleuse ... j'ai persévéré !

Encore merci pour ta contribution, ton aide et pour ton temps


----------



## Ben.grim (26 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de refaire plusieurs essais avec un jeu d'adresses Hotmail et Numericable.

En ce qui me concerne, en décochant "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses", il m'est impossible d'adresser le nom du groupe d'envoi à des destinataires, que ce soit en expédiant le couriel du Carnet d'adresse ou de Mail 3.6.

A noter que je n'ai pas rencontré le pb de nom de groupe transformé en adresse @, comme toi (Pascal) ou tel que relaté dans le résultat 02 de GraphiqueDesign (voir lien discussion à 00:58).

GraphiqueDesign utilisant une version de Mail antérieure au moment de ces essais, peux-tu vérifier ta propre version ? Je me doute de la réponse ...

Quoiqu'il en soit, j'en tire la conclusion qu'il ne semble pas exister de parade fiable pour remplacer ces foutus "Destinataires non révélés" et "undisclosed-recipients" (qui m'a toujours fait penser à des toilettes occupées !) en lieu et place du nom d'un groupe de destinataires.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2009)

et comme en plus il y a plein de parametres en jeu
logiciel d'expedition , transporteurs (smtp) ,webmails utilisés tant chez l'expediteur que destinataire, et pareil en face pour reception (pop ou imap) et logiciels 
ca multiplie les possibles modifs

et franchement ce qui compte c'est que le message arrive !
Et il arrive
le reste c'est annexe

----
en passant 



> et "undisclosed-recipients" (qui m'a toujours fait penser à des toilettes occupées !)


 
c'est pile dans le sujet
undisclosed de l'interieur ou pas
( ca c'est special amateurs de Gotlib)


----------



## OCCITANIA (9 Novembre 2017)

Ben.grim a dit:


> Je viens de refaire plusieurs essais avec un jeu d'adresses Hotmail et Numericable.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, en décochant "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses", il m'est impossible d'adresser le nom du groupe d'envoi à des destinataires, que ce soit en expédiant le couriel du Carnet d'adresse ou de Mail 3.6.
> 
> ...




Bonsoir à TOUTES et TOUS, je reprends et poursuis une vieille discussion, en précisant que j'ai décoché la case : "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses", mais que tous les noms et toutes les adresses sont parvenus en clair à TOUTES et TOUS les destinataires. Pourtant, lors du premier essai, j'avais bien obtenu le résultat recherché ; "Destinataires non révélés"; "unspecified-domain"; @unspecified-domain. Voilà ce qui était apparu sur la ligne cc où j'avais enregistré mon groupe test.
CONCLUSION DU NÉOPHYTE QUE JE SUIS : cette application est instable et donc dangereuse !!


----------

